# dojo loaches dying? help!



## RLHam3 (Sep 17, 2008)

hey so i had a couple dojo loaches in my african cichlid 30 gal. they'd been living in there fine for about 3 months. and this week they both un expectedly died. When the first one died i did a massive water change. but the otther one died a couple days later. i checked for ich but it wasn't there on them or any of the other fish. I just don't get it.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

RLHam3 said:


> I just don't get it.


RH:

I do not either as these are very hardy fish.

What have you been feeding, what is the water temperature in your tank and what is the Kh of your water?

TR


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

The dojos are mixed with the wrong fish. This is one thing to me that will explain why they died. African cichlids are not community fish and will certainly bully loaches and anything else that do not know how to defend themselves well enough. Dojos are hardy fish but they are easily stressed if constantly harassed around.


----------

